# Question



## Bro.Stewart

What is the first questions a brother ask when meeting a brother?


Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## bupton52

"What is your name" is usually my first.


----------



## Brother JC

"How do you do?"


----------



## Bro.Stewart

John Stewart mobile al


Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## Bro.Stewart

If I have my ring on what do they ask


Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I can see this becoming confusing...

Greetings by the way!


----------



## Bro.Stewart

Yes it is Bro. Stewart


Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## MarkR

I am not a big fan of the "clever" challenges some people think are appropriate in Masonry.  It may be that what you've been told is a legitimate question is only used in your area, or even more particularly only in your Lodge.  You will then be embarrassing a true brother unnecessarily because he has no idea what you're talking about.  We have modes of recognition we're taught in the degrees.  Anything else is wrong.


----------



## Bro.Stewart

I was asking because I been told brother be try to make a brother look like a they stupid. But I know everything of my degree. It just don't any brother try me like I want them too


Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## crono782

Like markR said, you've got a good chance you may embarrass someone unnecessarily. You might also have a well informed brother who realizes that challenges like this are often colloquial and could care less about your guessing game making you look bad. Odds are, you'll only get the correct answer in your local area. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Mason653

When people ask those things the answers are found in the 3 degrees ritual so if you don't know the ritual it's not trying to embarrass you, nor is it only for certain areas. If you are embarrassed just say I never heard that question. Show dues card and prove you are and the brother asking will inform you where it comes from. 

Most (99%) are from the ritual. So I don't see how one will be "embarrassed" if you aren't proficient I can see why. Just went through the degrees and sat on the sidelines and forgot the work. Hell I'd be embarrassed too. 

Not trying to sound harsh but soon as I went through the degrees and MMs start asking me things without explaining I caught on. Maybe long form helps out in more ways than one, and being an officer learning the work for those chairs. 


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BroBook

Mason653 said:


> When people ask those things the answers are found in the 3 degrees ritual so if you don't know the ritual it's not trying to embarrass you, nor is it only for certain areas. If you are embarrassed just say I never heard that question. Show dues card and prove you are and the brother asking will inform you where it comes from.
> 
> Most (99%) are from the ritual. So I don't see how one will be "embarrassed" if you aren't proficient I can see why. Just went through the degrees and sat on the sidelines and forgot the work. Hell I'd be embarrassed too.
> 
> Not trying to sound harsh but soon as I went through the degrees and MMs start asking me things without explaining I caught on. Maybe long form helps out in more ways than one, and being an officer learning the work for those chairs.
> 
> 
> 357
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



A lot of times brothers are just having fun like real brothers do most are just giving you something to think about and even if you can't answer that question phrased that way there are ways to check mate my favorite "Who are you to ask me such a important question as that" they are never ready to go to the door!!! 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro.Stewart

Ok then thank you Bro.book


Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## BroBook

Bro.Stewart said:


> If I have my ring on what do they ask
> 
> 
> Lodge #3 F&AM



What is?


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I have to tell you though, after reading the discussion so far the "questions" that you are all referring to CAN be embarrassing to those of us in Jurisdictions that don't use such modes of recognition/questioning.

I work with a lot of Brothers both mainstream, PHA, recognized and not... The questions that you are discussing have embarrassed me on more than one occasion, and I AM a Brother. To me it makes a game out of something that should otherwise be serious. Especially when made a large issue of it.


Maybe it's just me.


----------



## MarkR

One that I've heard that is definitely NOT from ritual is "do you have change for fifteen cents?"  I now know the answer, but I had no idea what he was talking about at first.  Those are the kind of questions I was referring to.

In addition, ritual varies from state to state.  On another board, someone was asking about "The Master Mason's Soliloquy."  That is not part of Minnesota ritual.


----------



## Bro.Stewart

I never heard that one


Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## jayweav01

Evenings brothers I normally say where you hail from 


My Freemasonry


----------



## MoonlightMadness357

Bro Book and Bro Stewart I Hope in the near future I can visit your Lodges I am originally from Mobile, Al and will be down there for Mardi Gras what Lodges do you Hail from.


----------



## Bro.Stewart

MoonlightMadness357 said:


> Bro Book and Bro Stewart I Hope in the near future I can visit your Lodges I am originally from Mobile, Al and will be down there for Mardi Gras what Lodges do you Hail from.



Yes that would be find 


Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## Bro.Stewart

Pha


Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## MoonlightMadness357

Yeah I'm PHA. Joseph A Egans Lodge 104 of Maryland


----------



## Bro.Stewart

Ohh ok then


Lodge #3 F&AM


----------



## BroBook

MoonlightMadness357 said:


> Bro Book and Bro Stewart I Hope in the near future I can visit your Lodges I am originally from Mobile, Al and will be down there for Mardi Gras what Lodges do you Hail from.



I am in the process of being healed by Mardi gras I should be at excelsior #43 in pensacola 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren

Its my understanding that challenges and questions are mainly for Lodges to ensure that only Brothers are granted access to the Lodge meetings. I would never expect some random guy from the street to come up and challenge me based on cap, shirt or ring and in my opinion nor should they. If I was a visiting Mason to their Lodge however, I would expect them to ask questions and challenge me before accepting me.


----------



## BroBook

Bro Darren said:


> Its my understanding that challenges and questions are mainly for Lodges to ensure that only Brothers are granted access to the Lodge meetings. I would never expect some random guy from the street to come up and challenge me based on cap, shirt or ring and in my opinion nor should they. If I was a visiting Mason to their Lodge however, I would expect them to ask questions and challenge me before accepting me.



Let's look at it this way if you are from a certain city or place in a certain city would you have to be in that city or place to be certain people knew you are what you claim to be ! At the end of the day when asked a question give your answer another of my favorites is when asked whence ? I say .....saints | . | or I will them I found the  S&C in a pile ! These are people who I know to be and these answers still throw them we must remember the fact that certain things are written implies that a person that did not go in through the door can't pick up anything if the people on the other side of the door know the  "Work"


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren

Things are different over here in Australia I guess. Im sure that their are lots of people that drive and walk around with symbols as fashion statements or statements of interest, but i would not challenge them with it. If i did not know them personally, I don't think that I'd just walk up to someone wearing the symbol and challenge them just to start a fraternal discussion but I'm this may be different in different countries.


----------



## MoonlightMadness357

Bro Darren said:


> Its my understanding that challenges and questions are mainly for Lodges to ensure that only Brothers are granted access to the Lodge meetings. I would never expect some random guy from the street to come up and challenge me based on cap, shirt or ring and in my opinion nor should they. If I was a visiting Mason to their Lodge however, I would expect them to ask questions and challenge me before accepting me.




My EA brother don't be surprised if someone was to walk up on you if you are wearing the emblem in whatever manner it may and they challenge you. It is just them making sure you are who you say you are, and its ok not to know everything but every MM should know enough to get thru it. With that in mind my RW and Junior Historian both travel all over Austrailia and they will challenge you if you are wearing Light. So it happens.


----------



## Bro Darren

MoonlightMadness357 said:


> My EA brother don't be surprised if someone was to walk up on you if you are wearing the emblem in whatever manner it may and they challenge you. It is just them making sure you are who you say you are, and its ok not to know everything but every MM should know enough to get thru it. With that in mind my RW and Junior Historian both travel all over Austrailia and they will challenge you if you are wearing Light. So it happens.



Not that I have seen many wearing the symbols, but if a non mason was challenged here in Australia about displaying a symbol, im pretty sure that they would let a few not so friendly words fly.


----------



## MoonlightMadness357

Bro Darren said:


> Not that I have seen many wearing the symbols, but if a non mason was challenged here in Australia about displaying a symbol, im pretty sure that they would let a few not so friendly words fly.



Maybe you got me confused they are both Master Masons one holds a position in my state's Grand Lodge and is a Past Master of my Lodge,other is the Lodge Junior Historian in charge of keeping the masonic history. Both have been to the Grand Lodge of Austrailia and Worked in so I think they can ask questions. a non mason i would understand.


----------



## Bro Darren

MoonlightMadness357 said:


> Maybe you got me confused they are both Master Masons one holds a position in my state's Grand Lodge and is a Past Master of my Lodge,other is the Lodge Junior Historian in charge of keeping the masonic history. Both have been to the Grand Lodge of Austrailia and Worked in so I think they can ask questions. a non mason i would understand.



I would understand if i was challenged  and I would respond as best I know how but I'm sure that there are non masons that wear the symbols for whatever reason 

Blessings


----------



## MoonlightMadness357

Yes, there are people that use our emblem because they think by having it they will get things.


----------



## SeattleMason0613

If someone came up in the grocery story and saw my ring and decided to challenge me I would just play dumb it's just a safer bet that way. Now if it were in lodge I would have no problem being challenged 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren

MoonlightMadness357 said:


> Yes, there are people that use our emblem because they think by having it they will get things.


Oh, so thats not true  darn! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## brother josh

Any one see that small dog running around here 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## SeattleMason0613

I think it went that away


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## BroBook

About this high? With ...... Collar


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## SeattleMason0613

I know one for the FC pretty clever 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## brother josh

Pray tell if need be on private message


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## BroBook

brother josh said:


> Pray tell if need be on private message
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App



That's the beauty of verbatim !!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## BroBook

Here is a question brothers: I know who the fellow on the other side is but who is his partner? ( I do not have an answer ) now keep in mind this is a question I would ask someone that I suspect of being a not so great pretender.


----------



## MarkR

BroBook said:


> Here is a question brothers: I know who the fellow on the other side is but who is his partner? ( I do not have an answer ) now keep in mind this is a question I would ask someone that I suspect of being a not so great pretender.


And I have no idea what you're talking about...lol!


----------



## towerbuilder7

Bro. Stewart, my answer to your question is to ALWAYS exercise caution when OUTSIDE of the Lodge........not every Man who identifies himself as a Mason is a LAWFULLY RECOGNIZED MASON, so, when unsure,  you are best to shake his hand, exchange greetings, and go on your way........and, if he IS a Lawfully Recognized Mason, he won't approach you in a public place, and ask you any information that he KNOWS should only be "received in the way it was imparted"..........always respect the obligation you took, by only using modes of recognition, grips, and catechisms when among BRETHREN ONLY..............this way, you know you won't say anything out of turn..............Bro Jones


----------



## Brother JC

Also realize that even though a man IS a recognized Brother, his GL might do things differently, even follow a completely different form, than your GL.
"There are more things in Heaven and Earth, Horatio..."


----------



## BroBook

That is true but every jurisdiction have these " hint" what attracted your.... Not asking his name wondering who he was?


----------



## MarkR

BroBook said:


> That is true but every jurisdiction have these " hint" what attracted your.... Not asking his name wondering who he was?


I still don't know what you're getting at.


----------



## BroBook

What is the history of the person the pillar on the right was named for?


----------



## towerbuilder7

Bro Book, some of us know that answer, but that's not an answer that all Recognized Masons are expected to discuss in public, or on a public Forum such as this......I too, was healed into PHA Masonry from a John G Jones Affiliated "AF&AM Grand Lodge", in Aug of 2010.    We were taught THERE to challenge any and everyone you met, by asking them detailed questions relative to the immense amount of biblical and ritualistic information we were taught.   On the Prince Hall side, knowledge is well respected, however, LINEAGE and PROPER AFFILIATION are more important to PHA Bros.   Also, the RITUAL is what is taught and memorized in our Jurisdiction.

I still love and respect the Brothers in my Old Lodge, but I definitely don't regret my decision to go through the healing process, and become a Prince hall Mason.  just my 2 cents..........Bro Jones


----------



## Brother JC

Though I am still not familiar with what Bro. Brook is asking, I was beginning to get uncomfortable discussing more than the names of the pillars. Thanks for stepping in, Brother.


----------



## BroBook

Sorry brothers no offense was meant I thought it was a question with no answer, I turned money in last night petition will be presented the 2nd Friday of Jan.


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace

This is exactly the issue I was talking about with this forum. Here is this guy asking a question as if he is a mason and not at the very least a candidate, yet here you are having "Masonic intercourse" with a Cowan. Although I value his honesty about not being a mason I feel we are too ready to provide information about masonry when our OBs strictly forbid it.


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace

I would suggest to the moderators to AT LEAST have and open part of the site and a secure one for REAL Masons. Since we can upload pictures, why not have new members upload a pic of their MM certificate or a traveling card, as all true masons have one. I'm sure they're aren't many duplicates out there and that's something that's universal to the craft. I cannot condone masons voluntarily providing in-depth information about the craft. If a person is curious about the craft then we should refer them to Barnes & Noble or the internet for that matter. I see on this site that everyone talks about using Caution when approached by someone who identifies themselves as a mason. Does that NOT apply to the internet???


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

The problem with having a "verified" section and the reason that we do not have one is simple. It is impossible to verify a Brother outside of an in person face to face meeting. Since there is nothing that happens behind a closed Lodge door that can be discussed publicly or un-tiled there is no real purpose for shutting out everyone else.


----------



## Cblack

I have a question...what does Lodge #3 F&AM mean?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Cblack

uploading a travel card? anyone can make a travel card and put a GL seal on it...that's a no go as clandestine masons have travel cards as well...some will make them and try to pass off as legitimate masons...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace

What you are saying is irrelevant as far as clandestine. Yes they do have travel cards and although their lodges are deemed irregular they're ritual not so much. I am referring to non-masons. Clandestine is debatable. As far as a grand lodge seal, who is going to spend money on a seal just to join a forum? Secondly if not a travel card the MM Certificate would be better since they wouldn't be as easy to duplicate.


----------



## Cblack

What is debatable about clandestine masons? You would be surprised how far one would go to make himself look legitimate...I would lean more towards a certificate as well

Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## vangoedenaam

How are you gonna judge the realness of my Dutch certificate? Is there anyone able to do that for the entire world?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

It is impossible to fully tyle an online forum. Even the most well-vetted sites I know of, with multiple checks (including phone calls to lodge secretaries) aren't completely safe.


----------



## vangoedenaam

Exactly


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace

The debate about clandestine is WHO is clandestine and who isn't. I admit it wouldn't secure the site 100%. That would be nearly impossible, however it would reduce the number of impostors significantly. I bet I can contest the authenticity of your Dutch certificate.


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace

All of you forget that one of the largest parts of Masonic history are modes of recognition and being able to identify a non-mason. Do you honestly believe that we cannot come up with something modern to identify a true mason? Even corporations have authentication protocols for its employees when logging into a corporate website. You guys aren't looking at the bigger picture. It can definitely be done.


----------



## vangoedenaam

Technology has options, but it would require a lot of work and worldwide standardization to work. As long as we cant even agree on the meters vs inches debates, standardisation on authenticating masons isnt gonna happen any time soon. 

As an IT architect, i can design working solutions for this, thats not the problem. The implementation is and that requires a lot of ppl at grandlodges to work on it worldwide. Quite the project.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

Name me a corporation with six million employees spread over the globe. I guarantee they have security issues online.
There are hundreds of grand lodges with thousands of lodges. Some of those don't even have a phone.
I see the "big picture," I just don't see a need to be proven online. If I want a duly tyled meeting, I'll go to one. We're pretty good at weeding out the cowans face-to-face.


----------



## dfreybur

Cblack said:


> I have a question...what does Lodge #3 F&AM mean?



That's a partial specification for a lodge so you'd need more of its parts.  And it's not a particularly good abbreviation because it leaves out important parts (name of lodge and name of grand lodge) in favor of an unimportant part (the initials are decorative not meaningful in general).

Pasadena 272, California Free and Accepted Masons is my mother lodge.  That can be abbreviated down to Lodge #272 F&AM if we know we are discussing California and we have already checked whether the other regular and recognized jurisdiction MWPHAGLofCA lists itself as F&AM or AF&AM.  In California PHA is listed as F&AM so the abbreviation is ambiguous there.


----------



## Brother JC

One of my lodges has an excellent website for members. Recently, a clandestinely made mason was accepted into the lodge, slipping through all the checks and balances of both lodge and grand lodge. When he was discovered, he had to be cast out by an official ballot, and all passwords changed. It's been a long and tedious process with finger-pointing and name calling. The largest factor in the equation was that all the verification had to be done online.


----------



## vangoedenaam

Cant a clandestine mason be made legit somehow? Cleansed? Exorcised? Whatchamightcallit?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## widows son

Trysquare, what do you mean when you say all the passwords had to be changed?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook

Mindovermatter Ace said:


> This is exactly the issue I was talking about with this forum. Here is this guy asking a question as if he is a mason and not at the very least a candidate, yet here you are having "Masonic intercourse" with a Cowan. Although I value his honesty about not being a mason I feel we are too ready to provide information about masonry when our OBs strictly forbid it.



I was going to let it go my brother but, but no I am not a Cowan I was I,P & R in 1984 , the state I live in has two grand lodges proclaiming to be prince hall, thanks to this site I became aware that although the grand lodge under whose protection I was under hold both charters they are not one who is recognized " living schism" in closing without trying to sound arrogant I am a mason's mason I Am the well informed brother!!!


Bro Book


----------



## BroBook

vangoedenaam said:


> Cant a clandestine mason be made legit somehow? Cleansed? Exorcised? Whatchamightcallit?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Yes they call it healing in prince hall , that is the process I going through now do not know how it is accomplished, will know soon !!!


Bro Book


----------



## brother josh

Brook I wish u well in ur healing


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bupton52

BroBook said:


> I was going to let it go my brother but, but no I am not a Cowan I was I,P & R in 1984 , the state I live in has two grand lodges proclaiming to be prince hall, thanks to this site I became aware that although the grand lodge under whose protection I was under hold both charters they are not one who is recognized " living schism" in closing without trying to sound arrogant I am a mason's mason I Am the well informed brother!!!
> 
> 
> Bro Book



They do not hold both charters and a GL doesn't need a charter.


----------



## vangoedenaam

I may start a debate here, but if a man is a good man who lives and breathes masonically, i would call him brother and treat him as one. The problems with recognition are largely political in my opinion. I think broader recognition would only strengthen masonry. Lets not quable amongst ourselves so much. 

In my country we have 600 different brands of christianity too, they all are the only true version, sometimes differing in the explanation of only a few words in the bible. It doesnt help much to unite humanity and make the world a better place. 




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg

We are a fraternity, not a church. We have obligations of which we swore to uphold. If we aren't men of our word, what are we? If we don't agree with the obligations, why take them? Not everyone can or should be a mason. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

widows son said:


> Trysquare, what do you mean when you say all the passwords had to be changed?


First sentence of my post; I was discussing the members-only website.


----------



## Cblack

Bro Book...I take it that you are from Louisiana

Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## bupton52

Cblack said:


> Bro Book...I take it that you are from Louisiana
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



He is from Florida.


----------



## Cblack

Thanks Bro Upton

Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## dizlwizl

Cblack hey its Bro sells from Tyler. How have you been


----------



## Cblack

I've been good Brother Sells....I'll be in Longview this weekend

Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## dizlwizl

Ok we will try to link up


----------



## BroBook

bupton52 said:


> They do not hold both charters and a GL doesn't need a charter.



Now bro bupton52 I don't know the history in Texas but its not hard to find " living schism"


Bro Book


----------



## BroBook

Cblack said:


> Bro Book...I take it that you are from Louisiana
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



Yes sorry for not responding I am from Florida , pensacola at that soon to be a member of excelsior !!! Can't wait to go back up on the wall !!!


Bro Book


----------



## BroBook

Healing to take place Friday all praise do the G.A.O.T.U. !!!


Bro Book


----------



## bupton52

BroBook said:


> Healing to take place Friday all praise do the G.A.O.T.U. !!!
> 
> 
> Bro Book




That's what's up. Please keep us posted. Are you on facebook?


----------



## dizlwizl

Awesome bro book. I'm getting started myself soon. I'm just waiting on the investigation committee now.


----------

